# Which CO2 unit is Best?



## ThomE (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,

I noticed a couple of things with CO2 units. I'm a very simple person (Trust me  ). I was just looking to purchase a unit for a 46 gallon tank. I was looking at carbo-plus (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4610&Ne=40000&R=3095&N=2004+112954), But I noticed alot of people have a co2 tank. Which one is better? I live in central jersey, so if there is a lfs that is good. I really don't mind supporting them.

thanks in advance,
Thom


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Carbo+ has issues. It is in inefficient and requires that the entire part placed in the tank be replaced when eh block is exhausted as the housing become coated with crud. From my understanding the device sucks the carbonates (kH) from the water. 

Pressurized seems to be a much better and stable way to go


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

I know a few people who have dumped the carbo units for pressurized systems, I wouldn't recommend them, the initial cost of a carbo to pressurized is close to that of pressurized and I believe the operating costs are higher than pressurized.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I also wouldn't recommend a Carbo Plus for a tank more than 30 gallons because it just won't make much difference and the carbon bars aren't cheap to replace.

I have one for sale cheap, BTW.... :wink:


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

JanS said:


> I also wouldn't recommend a Carbo Plus for a tank more than 30 gallons because it just won't make much difference and the carbon bars aren't cheap to replace.
> 
> I have one for sale cheap, BTW.... :wink:


Heh, speaking of one who replaced one with a pressurized system


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The main advantage of the Carbo Plus is that it is un-intimadating, user friendly, very easy to set up. Safety wise, you do not have to worry about overdosing your aquarium, or back pressure, end of tank dump and the things asscociated with pressurized gas.

The cons are that the most C02 you can hope to get out of it is about 10ppm. It will not work in softwater as it needs carbonate to make C02. The bar and holder need frquent cleaning. Even though it has different settings, at maximum you still won't get more than 10ppm. The larger your aquarium, the less effective it becomes.

Gas gives you absolute control at all times as to how much C02 and when. You can shut it off at night, and you can keep it at a pretty stable level at all times. You can not do that with anything else.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

For info on pressurized co2 equipment alternatives and low cost sources of supply, look here:

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2

Bob :idea:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thom,
Go with pressurized! I've never used carbo plus, but I have used diy, and there's no comparison! A little more expensive to start out, but much cheaper, especially if you value your time, in the long run. Look at Bob's site, it's got a lot of good info on it.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i think pressurised co2 is the way to go take it from a newbie it looks complicated until you have it it is really easy to control not hard at all and the plants love it


----------

